# Από τον κόκκυγα στον κούκο



## nickel (Jan 23, 2011)

Ο _κόκκυξ_ στους αρχαίους ήταν ο κούκος, το πουλί, από τη φωνή του, που την έγραφαν _κόκκυ_ και την έλεγαν [κόκου]. Θα θυμάστε άλλωστε ότι η *Νεφελοκοκκυγία* στους _Όρνιθες_ του Αριστοφάνη είναι η κατοικία των πουλιών (εδώ, κοκκύγων) στα σύννεφα (νεφέλες). Στα αγγλικά: *cloud-cuckoo-land* ή και σκέτο *cuckoo-land*.

Αργότερα, στον Γαληνό διαβάζουμε ότι *κόκκυγα* ονόμασαν και το τελευταίο κόκαλο της σπονδυλικής στήλης επειδή το σχήμα του θύμιζε το ράμφος του πουλιού με το ίδιο όνομα.

Ο κόκκυγας κράτησε το όνομα και την ορθογραφία (στα αγγλικά είναι *coccyx*, με τη γελοία προφορά [κόξιξ]), αλλά η φωνή έγινε _κούκου_ και το πουλί, _κούκος_. Μάλιστα, σύμφωνα με το Μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά, μεταφορικά ήταν και ο ανόητος, ο άμυαλος («_έκφρ_. ο κούκος της αυλής = ο γελωτοποιός του παλατιού: Μπερτολδίνος 102»). Και στον Δημητράκο βρίσκω την ίδια σημασία, με παράδειγμα «είναι κούκκος και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτε». Δεν χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα αυτή η σημασία· πιο συνηθισμένο είναι κάποιος αγγλομαθής να πει «Αυτός είναι κούκου».

Είχε κακό όνομα το πουλί από παλιά, κάτι το μονότονο λάλημά του, κάτι που πάει κι αφήνει τα αβγά του σε ξένες φωλιές (*a cuckoo in the nest* είναι ο παρείσακτος). Έτσι απόκτησε και στα αγγλικά τη σημασία του χαζού και του τρελούτσικου (_people think he’s cuckoo_). Στη δεκαετία του 1960 είδαμε στην Αμερική και διάφορες εκφράσεις για το τρελοκομείο, από την πιο γνωστή *cuckoo’s nest* (που, μέσα από την ταινία, μας άφησε τη «φωλιά του κούκου») μέχρι _cuckoo academy, cuckoo farm, cuckoo house_.

Περισσότερο διατηρείται σε μας ο κούκος σαν σύμβολο του μοναχικού: _μόνος σαν κούκος / σαν τον κούκο_. Στο ΛΚΝ: _Έφυγαν τα παιδιά και έμειναν δύο κούκοι_. Για την έκφραση *τρεις κι ο κούκος*, ο Σαραντάκος γράφει στο _Αλφαβητάρι των ιδιωματικών εκφράσεων_:
*τρεις κι ο κούκος:* πολύ λίγοι, ελάχιστοι. Ο κούκος που ζει μόνος στο δάσος, ακουόμενος και χωρίς να πολυφαίνεται, καθιερώθηκε ως σύμβολο της μονήρους ζωής. Εικάζω ότι η αρχική μορφή ήταν «τρεις κούκοι». Έτσι έχει τη φρ. ο Αριστοφάνης: «Ἐχειροτόνησαν γάρ με – κόκκυγές γε τρεῖς» (Αχαρν. 598), την οποία ο Ησύχιος σχολιάζει: «ἐπὶ ὑπονοηθέντων πλειόνων εἶναι, καὶ ὀλίγων ὄντων». Αυτή τη μορφή θυμίζει το παρατιθέμενο απόσπασμα, από το μεσοπόλεμο.
—Δε βαριέσαι αδερφέ!... Πόσοι είναι αυτοί, και τι θα κάνουνε; ε; Τι τους περνάει απ’ το χέρι τρεις κούκοι εκεί χάμου! [Π. Πικρός, _Σα θα γίνουμε άνθρωποι_, σ. 66] ​Δεν πιστεύω ότι από εκεί προέκυψε ο _κούκος μονός_ της πόκας, αφού άλλωστε υπάρχει και _κούκος διπλός_, όπως και παιχνίδια με διάφορα άλλα ονόματα πουλιών. Αλλά για τον ποκερικό κούκο μπορείτε να διαβάσετε αλλού και, αν βγάλετε άκρη, μπράβο σας:
slang.gr ή pokersharks.gr (ναι, κι εγώ δεν είχα ξανακούσει το pas à volonté — αλλά και το γκουγκλ, αν του ζητήσεις _poker_ μαζί με _pas à volonté_, θα καγχάσει απλώς).

Το εκκρεμές με τον ξύλινο κούκο (που συνήθως λέγεται *ρολόι-κούκος* ή, συνεκδοχικά, σκέτο _κούκος_) είναι το _cuckoo clock_. Και υπάρχει και ο κούκος που είναι ο μάλλινος σκούφος. Όσο για το… Κουκάκι, αυτό (όπως και το Γουδί / Γουδή) έπρεπε να γίνει _Κουκάκη_!

Για το επιφώνημα _κούκου_, δίνω παρακάτω τις σημασίες για τις οποίες είμαι βέβαιος, μαζί με τις επεκτάσεις τους στη σημερινή χρήση, όπως φαίνονται στο διαδίκτυο.

*Γκρίνια:*

Δεν συμφωνώ με την εμμονή του ΛΝΕΓ στα δύο –_κ_– και πιστεύω ότι έχει περισσότερη λογική η απλοποίηση σε _κούκο_ με ένα –_κ_–. Η φωνή είναι _κούκου_, η _κουκουβάγια_ γράφεται με ένα –_κ_–, τι ανάγκη έχουμε να μας θυμίζει ο _κούκος_ τον _κόκκυγα_; Πιστεύω ότι έχει επικρατήσει η γραφή με ένα –_κ_–. Στο ΛΝΕΓ βλέπω και την επιλογή να καταχωρηθεί το ρολόι σαν *ρολόι κούκου* στο λήμμα για το επιφώνημα _κούκου_! Στο Ελληνογαλλικό του Κάουφμαν, που παρακολουθεί τις ορθογραφίες του ΛΝΕΓ, έχουμε μόνο _κούκκος_, χωρίς παραπομπή από _κούκος_. Στο λήμμα _κούκου_ το ρολόι γίνεται _ρολόι-κούκου_ με ενωτικό! Όμως (επιστρέφω στο ΛΝΕΓ) δεν είναι το «ρολόι που κάνει κούκου» — το «κούκου» δεν είναι το επίρρημα αλλά γενική πτώση (το ρολόι του κούκου, το ρολόι με τον κούκο), πράγμα που φαίνεται και από τη συνεκδοχή που έδωσε το _ρολόι-κούκος_ και το σκέτο _κούκος_.

Για λόγους που αγνοώ ο _κούκος_ «σκούφος» θεωρείται ομώνυμο στο ΛΚΝ (δηλαδή δεν έχει την ίδια ετυμολογία με τον _κούκο_ — δεν μας λέει όμως ποια είναι αυτή), οπότε υπάρχουν εκεί δύο λήμματα για τον _κούκο_. Στο λεξικό Κοραής μπέρδεψαν ακόμα περισσότερο τα ομώνυμα και τις ορθογραφίες: έχουν *κούκκος*1 αλλά όχι *κούκκος*2. Έχουν *κούκος*2 (για το σκούφο) αλλά όχι *κούκος*1. Και ενώ το πουλί το γράφουν _κούκκος_, σε όλους τους ιδιωματισμούς μένει _κούκος_. Που σημαίνει ότι κάποια στιγμή κάποιος αποφάσισε να γυρίσει την ορθογραφία από _κούκος_ σε _κούκκος_ και τα έκανε μαντάρα!

Θα τολμήσω λοιπόν να καταθέσω τρία δικά μου ελληνοαγγλικά λήμματα, που, χωρίς να εξαντλούν την υπόθεση _κούκος_, πιστεύω ότι είναι πιο λογικά δομημένα.






*κόκκυγας* ο ΑΝΑΤ coccyx.

*κούκος* ο (πουλί) cuckoo | (μόνος) alone, a lonely bird | (εκκρεμές) cuckoo clock | (στο πόκερ) a poker variation similar to Texas hold’em | (σκούφος) cap.
_μόνος σαν κούκος / σαν τον κούκο_ all alone.
_Έφυγαν τα παιδιά και έμειναν δύο κούκοι_. With the children gone, they’re two empty-nesters.
*τρεις κι ο κούκος* very few people, a mere handful.
*ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη* one swallow does not make a summer.
*μας κόστισε ο κούκος αηδόνι* we paid through the nose for it.
*ρολόι-κούκος* cuckoo clock.
*η φωλιά του κούκου* the cuckoo’s nest, a madhouse.

*κούκου* _επιφ._ peekaboo! | hello! hey there!
*δεν μου κάνει κούκου* (αργκό) I can’t get it up | it doesn’t do anything for me.
(σε θέση επιθ.) cuckoo, barmy.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2011)

Για τον ιδιωματισμό *τρεις κι ο κούκος* είχα καταθέσει σ' ένα άλλο φόρουμ το παρακάτω:

Πάντως, αντίστοιχος αγγλικός ιδιωματισμός (όχι όμως εξίσου συνηθισμένος, άρα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται με μεγάλη προσοχή) είναι το *three men and a dog*.

Π.χ.
I was so worried only three men and a dog would come to see us ...
It was not quite three men and a dog; the dog did not turn up!
There's a piece called Trumpet Fence that does sound a bit like a free jazz trumpeter playing to three men and a dog in a north London pub.
Poets are well used to the 'three men and a dog' scenario, but it is dispiriting to have planned, prepared, travelled and then arrived to find rows of empty seats and the organiser engulfed in nervous misery.
A leisurely game of cricket played before three men and a dog might be a lovely descriptor for a low-key county match...
With a 15000 sell-out crowd, it's going to be a bit different from turning up at the British Championships in front of three men and a dog...
Ι don't believe that there is any more than three men and a dog reading this.

Δεν ξέρω τη σχέση κότα-αβγό με το γνωστό βιβλίο του Jerome, _Three Men in a Boat: To Say Nothing of the Dog_.​
Σήμερα πάντως είδα ένα λεξικό να δίνει σαν απόδοση το *two men and a dog*. Λιγοστεύουν οι άντρες...


----------

